# Glen o' Dee TB sanatorium, Aberdeenshire



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 12, 2012)

Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 12, 2012)

WOw great looking splore and images, Sshhhh... and I are planning a Scottish roadtrip we'll have to add this to it  , pik 10 is epic did you hang that there?


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2012)

My Nan was a nurse here, and my dad spent a lot of time here when he was growing up.


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 12, 2012)

Ha, that thing almost gave my mate a heart attack. Her face was priceless. It was just hanging there, nothing to do with us.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 12, 2012)

Like the ghost hanging there


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 12, 2012)

Well done nice pics .


----------



## KingRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice images I keep forgeting there's stuff north of Milton Keynes! 
Also relieved to see this is isn't a lunaticorium


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice indeed, never seen this place before. Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice find  The bike in the last pic looks like it's melting away!

Great set of pics and thanks for posting


----------



## LulaTaHula (Jun 12, 2012)

I only ever saw the outside of this place. Looks much less protected than when I was there 

Good work.


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes its a nice building and different construction to the usual I really enjoyed visiting it a number of years ago with all the books and steriogram was really interesting. Nice shots


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 12, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> Yes its a nice building and different construction to the usual I really enjoyed visiting it a number of years ago with all the books and steriogram was really interesting. Nice shots



Yeah the record player was still there, super cool.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 12, 2012)

Great stuff! Looks like a fab explore, another for the list. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alanaabdn (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice! surprised you managed to get there during the day, with all the security out there just now! I've been there a fair few times! i always at night though, feels like something out of a horror film at night! hah! i went there end of last year, that sheet thing was not hanging there! take it your from the aberdeen area?


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 14, 2012)

Alanaabdn said:


> Nice! surprised you managed to get there during the day, with all the security out there just now! I've been there a fair few times! i always at night though, feels like something out of a horror film at night! hah! i went there end of last year, that sheet thing was not hanging there! take it your from the aberdeen area?



I seam to remember there was a kind of scots meet from here that went a few years back and they ran into ghost hunters 

There is some really nice stain glass here too and would recommend going up the central tower to see the really old markings and signatures left behind by people who worked there


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have had this one on my list for a while but needed to dig out more stuff up that way first


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 14, 2012)

Alanaabdn said:


> Nice! surprised you managed to get there during the day, with all the security out there just now! I've been there a fair few times! i always at night though, feels like something out of a horror film at night! hah! i went there end of last year, that sheet thing was not hanging there! take it your from the aberdeen area?



Yeah, I've been twice and havent been bothered either time. To be honest, we're a bunch of innocent looking girls so maybe the trust us more ? Yeah I'm from just slightly north of Aberdeen, but I stay in town now! The sheet thing was obscene, fairly got the heart pumping. x


----------



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 14, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> I seam to remember there was a kind of scots meet from here that went a few years back and they ran into ghost hunters
> 
> There is some really nice stain glass here too and would recommend going up the central tower to see the really old markings and signatures left behind by people who worked there



Ghost hunters? That sounds amazing! Too funny. x


----------



## jfrsteve (Jun 14, 2012)

you got some really nice pics there, havent been over for a while now. is the basement still flooded/ got water running in to it ? it was a nigtmare to get in to when we went, but it looks like u guys had a way in. did u climb up the clock tower? it has the shadyest ladder ive eer been on


----------



## zimbob (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah, it's looking a bit rough these days, well-captured though 



Pincheck said:


> I seam to remember there was a kind of scots meet from here that went a few years back and they ran into ghost hunters



Ha ha, I'd forgotten about that , the ghost-hunters certainly got a fright that day


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 15, 2012)

zimbob said:


> Ah, it's looking a bit rough these days, well-captured though
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I'd forgotten about that , the ghost-hunters certainly got a fright that day



from what i heard there was some running about going Boooooooooooooooooooooo but its one of the more Authentic Tb hospitals left Then you had Westwood castle not far away


----------

